

Brain Stimulant - damilare

I have tried several brain/mind stimulant. Coffee, Kola Nut, Chew Gum, Alcohol e.t.c. But what has worked best is the euphoria that comes from breaking limits or conquering resistance. What works best for you?
======
tluyben2
Coffee does the opposite for me. A small quantity of alcohol and then right
after consuming it gives a great stimulus. But best really seems to be doing
something 'different' but also brain stimulating; after 1 hour of programming,
I try to learn Spanish or get out any of the great formal method books, after
30 minutes of that, my brain is better at programming.

------
shmehul
Pure Green Tea with Lemon

